# Volts And Amps



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

In case you are not following the Vapour Mountain Juice reviews and missed my question I'll post it here as well.

I would be really interested to hear what voltages everyone uses... I thought full blast at max would be the way forward but I have found (with the VM Juices anyway) that going down to 4 to 4,2 volts produces a much better taste for me.

On the topQ range I tend to go higher for better?

OK you vaping boffins it's time to give of your expertise please!


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> In case you are not following the Vapour Mountain Juice reviews and missed my question I'll post it here as well.
> 
> I would be really interested to hear what voltages everyone uses... I thought full blast at max would be the way forward but I have found (with the VM Juices anyway) that going down to 4 to 4,2 volts produces a much better taste for me.
> 
> ...



Its a bit more complicated than that. Depends on coil resistance, which clearo or tank, top or bottom coil. Its all subjective. Are you not using an MPV ? Are you not using VW mode.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Its a bit more complicated than that. Depends on coil resistance, which clearo or tank, top or bottom coil. Its all subjective. Are you not using an MPV ? Are you not using VW mode.



My main device is an MVP and I still don't know the difference between the two modes... Power and Volts. I just found setting the voltage to 4v gives me a better vape than higher settings. I need to study some more...


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

that would only be the case if you always use the same resistance. when different your wattage changes at 4V as well, hence it may be tasting burnt. 
4v @ 1.8ohm: 8.88W
4v @ 1.4ohm: 11.42W

ohm's law calc: http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-ohm.htm

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Tom said:


> that would only be the case if you always use the same resistance. when different your wattage changes at 4V as well, hence it may be tasting burnt.
> 4v @ 1.8ohm: 8.88W
> 4v @ 1.4ohm: 11.42W
> 
> ohm's law calc: http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-ohm.htm



Thanks Tom that makes so much more sense to me now! So it looks like my ProTank 2 Mini is 2 ohm at 4V so that means using the power mode I can just set it to 8 for the same effect?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

yip. Ohm's law is important, so bookmark the calculator. you can play around with it by entering 2 values and see what you can do. i.e. you could calculate the lowest ohms you could go by entering the Voltage from the battery and the resistance you are looking for, then you can see if your battery can handle the amperage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/2/14)

Ok this is why variable wattage became a game changer. Watts are a measure of the rate of consumption of energy in an electrical circuit. The battery provides the energy and the coil is the load consuming the energy. The more you load the circuit the more energy you need to get the same results. The higher the resistance of the coil the more voltage you need to pump through it to get similar results. What variable wattage does for you is keep the power consumption constant no matter what load you are driving. So you swop out your 2 ohm coil for a 2.5 ohm coil instead of you increasing the voltage to compensate the mod works out how many volts it needs to deliver the same power. Someone here likened it to the comparison between an automatic and manual car. VV is manual VW is automatic.

Hope that makes sense its late at night.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

thats very good explaining @Gazzacpt

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Hope that makes sense its late at night.



That makes PERFECT sense now! Thanks so much @Gazzacpt ! Thank you for the explanation! In a nutshell VW rocks big time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/14)

@Tom your example is simpler I tend to over complicate things glad it helped though. At least I remembered something about my studies all these years on lol.


----------



## Andre (16/2/14)

Yes, great explanation @Gazzact. If I understand correctly, W is also a better unit to use for purposes of comparison. I only use the W setting on my devices. I vape VM juices between 8 and 10 W. So, seems you there or thereabouts, @Rob Fisher - btw you can also set your SVD to Watts.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, great explanation @Gazzact. If I understand correctly, W is also a better unit to use for purposes of comparison. I only use the W setting on my devices. I vape VM juices between 8 and 10 W. So, seems you there or thereabouts, @Rob Fisher - btw you can also set your SVD to Watts.



Thanks Matthee! It appears that I am getting this now thanks to all the help from the Vapeing Team here at ecigs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That makes PERFECT sense now! Thanks so much @Gazzacpt ! Thank you for the explanation! In a nutshell VW rocks big time!



Yes variable wattage is very useful Rob, but if you using a device with just VV like your Twist, then you need to know what voltage to put it on to get your preferred power. 

Use a formula to quickly work out the voltage you need at your preferred power and the resistance you are using (of the coil). Then set it at that voltage and you should find it a similar vape experience. 

I have those formulae close at hand. I still use my Spinner batteries regularly (variable voltage only) and sometime the voltage setting needs to be adjusted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My main device is an MVP and I still don't know the difference between the two modes... Power and Volts. I just found setting the voltage to 4v gives me a better vape than higher settings. I need to study some more...



Dont worry Rob - I dont use power either just volts mostly  Usually set to around 3.9 - 4 aswell - I pump it up to 9.5 power and 5 volts for 5 pawns though just because wow it makes the flavour 10 x more incredible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

